# Kettering Football stadium, Feb16



## The Wombat (Feb 26, 2016)

*I have seen live baseball games in The US & Canada (out of curiosity only), but I have never been to a football stadium before; derelict or otherwise. Until now.

After a comical access, had a look round the pitch, stands, commentator’s box, the bar, and club changing rooms. I know nothing about football, but I imagine it would be a sad sight now for it’s supporters.

Thanks to KM punk for showing me round.*

A brief history:

Kettering Town, nicknamed the Cherries, were originally formed in 1872 and briefly professional in 1891. Between 1897 and 2011 they played at Rockingham Road, after spells at North Park and Eldreds Field.

In November 2011, Kettering Town were unable to pay its players full wages. As a result, a number of players did not turn up for training. On 19 December 2011 the ground was repossessed by bailiffs acting on behalf of the owner Ben Pickering. At the time of its closure, the ground had a capacity of 6,264, of which 1,800 was seated.








watchin the game










from the commentator's box





the bar










skanky kitchen





club area / changing rooms & showers


----------



## BikinGlynn (Feb 26, 2016)

Work about 100yards from here and... I have never had any ambition to go in!
Strange isn't it the local places don't interest, or could just be my inherent dislike for football.
Good pics as always anyway wombat.


----------



## tazong (Feb 26, 2016)

nice photos bud but i really did like the last one.
comic genius


----------



## jsp77 (Feb 26, 2016)

Liking the black and white, something a little different from here.


----------



## The Wombat (Feb 26, 2016)

tazong said:


> nice photos bud but i really did like the last one.
> comic genius



haha! cheers mate. Cheering on a team... when I have no clue who won



BikinGlynn said:


> Work about 100yards from here and... I have never had any ambition to go in!
> Strange isn't it the local places don't interest, or could just be my inherent dislike for football.
> Good pics as always anyway wombat.



ah, thanks BG 
I don't get football either mate;
nice to see something different, and ticked that box now


----------



## urban-dorset (Feb 27, 2016)

Look at those cobwebs in the kitchen! Nice photos, Wombat.


----------



## MD (Feb 27, 2016)

not changed much 
they are called the 
Poppies as the Stadium was built on a former poppy field
never heard of the cherries


----------



## LiL JoE (UD) (Mar 1, 2016)

Them cobwebs were horrid when we went a while ago 
Nice pose in last picture to copied me hahha


----------

